
Huawei Honor 6x ($150) is bringing dual rear cameras to affordable smartphones - e2e4
http://mashable.com/2016/10/18/honor-6x-launch-cheapest-dual-rear-camera-smartphone/#974Stn4FkiqUhttp://mashable.com/2016/10/18/honor-6x-launch-cheapest-dual-rear-camera-smartphone
======
e2e4
more details:
[http://www.vmall.com/product/988240628.html](http://www.vmall.com/product/988240628.html)

